# Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?



## Robcop (31. Januar 2014)

Servus :vik:

Ich fahre nächste Woche auf die Insel Texel in der Niederlande. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen dort gemacht? Ich habe jetzt einiges gelesen, jedoch nur über das Angeln vom Strand aus, doch ich wollte wissen, ob es auf der Insel Stellen gibt, wo es auch Raubfische wie Hechte und Welse geben kann? 

Freue mich echt über eure Antworten.


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

Hi,

ich denke Waller kannst Du da getrost ausschließen. 

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Süßwasser dort für die Angelei zugänglich ist, in den Dünengebieten herrschen doch sehr starke Vorschriften aus Naturschutzgründen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Robcop (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Dann werde ich mich wohl vor Ort mal erkundigen müssen über das Naturschutzgebiet |uhoh:


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

hecht kann man durchaus gut fangen dort!


----------



## Angel-Kai (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> hecht kann man durchaus gut fangen dort!



Hi,

kannst du das näher ausführen?!
Ich fahre in ca. 3 Wochen nach Texel und würde vielleicht eine Rute mitnehmen wenn es sich lohnt... (nur Süßwasser)

Gruß 
Kai


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

Der Hecht ist dort im binnenwasser gut fangbar, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit den richtigen Köder am richtigen Ort anbietet.


----------



## Angel-Kai (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

Also hast du da schon welche gefangen>?

Ich nehme dann wohl mal meine Peitsche mit... (versuche sie mal ins Auto zu quetschen)


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

Ja habe ich wie gewohnt auf Naturköder. Reusen im Auge behalten.


----------



## Angel-Kai (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja habe ich wie gewohnt auf Naturköder.



Werde keine dabei haben. Muss dann mein Glück mit Kunstködern versuchen...


----------



## kspr (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

welche fangen? also an so ner blöden plötze sollte es ja nicht scheitern oder? :m


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

Ich finde die Frage nach Wels auf Texel schon bezeichnend, ob da schon irgendwelche Ökoterror-Angler die Bartelträger auf eine Nordseeinsel verschleppt haben?
Alles wahrscheinlich nur eine Frage der Zeit!

Was hälst du denn davon, es mal auf Wolfsbarsch zu versuchen, Hecht und Waller kannst du wahrscheinlich auch zu Hause fangen!
Eine Hechtspinne reicht dafür nämlich auch aus, b.z.w. eine heavy Feeder zum Brandungsangeln!

http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/nordholland.html

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80429

http://angelsport.oyla7.de/cgi-bin/hpm_homepage.cgi


Jürgen


----------



## Angel-Kai (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

Ich nehme nur eine Rute mit + ein paar kunstköder...
Auto ist voll mit Frau, Kind, Schwägerin und Klamotten...
Da kann ich keine komplette ausrüstung mitnehmen. Ansonsten wäre das ja kein Ding...


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*

Dann lass die Schwägerin daheim, iwo muss man Abstriche machen 

Mach dir doch aus einem PVC Rohre in Rutenrohr das nimmt keinen Platz weg und 2 bis 3 Ruten kriegst dann sehr platzsparend unten rein. Kaputt geht auch nichts.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf Texel Raubfische wie Hecht und Wels?*



Angel-Kai schrieb:


> Werde keine dabei haben. Muss dann mein Glück mit Kunstködern versuchen...




Ist ja nicht so dass man auf ner Wattenmeerinsel Fisch an jeder Ecke kaufen kann


----------



## Luca_Rean (11. September 2020)

Robcop schrieb:


> Servus :vik:
> 
> Ich fahre nächste Woche auf die Insel Texel in der Niederlande. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen dort gemacht? Ich habe jetzt einiges gelesen, jedoch nur über das Angeln vom Strand aus, doch ich wollte wissen, ob es auf der Insel Stellen gibt, wo es auch Raubfische wie Hechte und Welse geben kann?
> 
> Freue mich echt über eure Antworten.


Gibt es Wels auf Texel eigentlich? Egal wo ?


----------

